# maumee time



## walleye..dan

is it time to hit the river or is it to early im having walleye withdrawls


----------



## Spillway

I drove over the river Wednesday on 280 and it was ice from bank to bank. And dang if I didn't forget my ice auger.


----------



## LatinoHeat

walleye..dan said:


> is it time to hit the river or is it to early im having walleye withdrawls


Maumeetackle.net will give u pretty accurate reports, but just keep in mind that they own the busiest bait and tackle shop around. The enhance the truth a little bit, but will always offer good advice and are very friendly. Prices are great. By far the cheapest floaters I have seen anywhere


----------



## KaGee

I'll get you a current picture over the weekend.


----------



## snow on top

White St 2-22-13


----------



## KaGee

From Ft. Meigs today. Ice from shore out about 50yrds.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucky43620

^Looks like there still alot of ice on the river


----------



## 9Left

yep..still icy..last info i got on temp was in the high 30's too..definitely not like last year..i think last year the first few fish were caught the 3rd week of february..its all gonna fall on the upcoming temperatures.. im THINKIN we wont see any fish caught till the 2nd week of march..but who knows what kinda weather were in for. Gettin kinda antsy here too!


----------



## bucky43620

Today on the weatherchannel we are suppose to get snow and freezing rain this week


----------



## Gills63

I got the bug today. Just finished cleaning some eyelets, sorting tails, and organizing my river box. I'm ready, now its just a waiting game.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG

I for one hope we go back to a more "normal" run in regard to timing. When I first started years ago, it seemed the first fish usually came the same weekend as the State basketball tournament. Not that I minded catching limits in March last year, but April sucked for the most part. 

Usually knock the dust off some time around the 15th of March...then actually catch fish shortly after St. Patrick's Day. This year may be a tad bit later if you look at the 10 day forecasts.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I've had that bug for a week or so now. I've already got my vest organized, jigs tied up and the reels re-spooled. Yesterday I picked up a new bass rod from BP, but I'm having second thoughts and might return it for a spinning rod for the run. I use an ugly stick light graphite rod now. I think the faster tip of an all graphite rod would be a lot better than the fiberglass tip of the ugly stick. After using graphite rods for bass, I'm not really sure why I still have an ugly stick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleye..dan

guess i will wait a while maumee tackle is the best store around any where


----------



## homerun

After 40 years of fishing the run, I've decided that the best time (on average) is either the week before or the week after April 12th. Last year, late March was the best but this year, I'll bet it's more like normal.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Easy now! The water will be opened up soon enough. As soon as the water temp starts to creep into the low 40's you won't be there for casting practice


----------



## Jmsteele187

the_waterwolf said:


> Easy now! The water will be opened up soon enough. As soon as the water temp starts to creep into the low 40's you won't be there for casting practice


That's funny. I was in my back yard the other day practice casting with my baitcaster. I was trying to get down my pitch casts.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jphilb

just weeks\days away cannot hardly wait any longer


----------



## jphilb

does anyone use swimbaits or mostly just grubs i was thinking of using some swimbaits this year just wondering what everyone else thought


----------



## Erie1

*NEWS FLASH>>> I see the ice is moving away from shore on the Point Place side of the bay !!! Wont be long now. The ice has moved out about a 100 ft. *


----------



## Flathead76

River is high right now with all the rain. I bet the first walleye will be caught on wednesday or thursday next week. So Kprice is it going to be you that gets the first fist this year???


----------



## kprice

Giving it a shot next weekend. I hope some1 catches one when this water comes down, but I Still think it needs to warm up quite a bit.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The river crested yesterday at 8ft 1-2 inches at Waterville and has fallen to 7 ft today. 9ft is flood stage


----------



## kprice

Giving it a shot this afternoon. Not expecting any... Just getting a line wet. Will report back tonight 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucky43620

^kprice.Lets us know how it went hopfully u catch something


----------



## kprice

Nothing between myself and 2 other guys. Only fished for 2 hours. Felt good to get a line wet

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucky43620

What part of the river did u go.


----------



## kprice

Along the tow path, I'm going to give it another week or so 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CaptainSteve

Looking forward to this season alls


----------



## Weekender#1

i went over the river at 475/US 23 and the water was still very high and I did not see a single person wading or fishing. Water still to high for wading there.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

I am going out on Monday. If I catch anything I'll post a picture. I don't plan on wading out very far, since it still is pretty high. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92

ill be down there this weekend.


----------



## Jdivence

Ill be giving it a shot this weekend.


----------



## wave warrior

GOOD LUCK!! i have always relied on 582 for good boatable water level and follow the river report here http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html i know its a bait store and he may tweek actual catches some but over all i trust the report...that said, i'm guessing 2+ weeks before i head over. might make it there a couple weekends before the reef bite gets to full swing!! after a dismal ice season i'm ready for some pole benders!!!


----------



## trapperjon

homerun said:


> After 40 years of fishing the run, I've decided that the best time (on average) is either the week before or the week after April 12th. Last year, late March was the best but this year, I'll bet it's more like normal.


i totally agree....... temp's need to come up before warreyes will even think about heading up stream...


----------



## Sasamafras

If any if you like the power bait grubs this is a good deal. 3 inch seem bigger than i remember but a 129 piece kit for 9.99 plus rebate opportunities.
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1165525

Was thinking if trying this weekend but maybe no chance of catching a walleye yet.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922

Just got two. Thank u.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeguy19

jonlpeck922 said:


> Just got two. Thank u.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


two what walleye?


----------



## jonlpeck922

Powerbait kits sry. For the confusion.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BFG

> two what walleye?


It's too early boys...that water is COLD. 

Going to have a normal run in 2013. Should make fishing in April at least tolerable with the crowds since there will actually be fish vs. last year when they were mostly done and gone by the end of March. I don't mind crowds if there are fish...if there are just crowds, it sucks.


----------



## Weekender#1

Plus Easter is early this year, that is the weekend that gets the most play, biggest crowds.


----------



## walleyeguy19

jonlpeck922 said:


> Powerbait kits sry. For the confusion.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry should have read the rest of the Threads just waiting to see when the first one is going to be caught..


----------



## JimmyZ

Good Friday is usually crazy. 

Good luck for those that will be fishing this weekend. I agree with BFG, to early for serious fishing. Another week or two and I think the possibility of a limit will be there.


----------



## midoh39

I'll be up there next Sunday after I get back from spring break, not going to expect much it's worth a shot to get rid of this cabin fever.


----------



## 419deerhunter

The run has started my friends


----------



## Sasamafras

What year was that haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

ok 419deerhunter did someone catch a walleye today


----------



## PARK92

If that was today that's sweet


----------



## Fishguy777

What park 92


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

Said lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter

sorry guys that pics almost 2 years old


----------



## Sarge189

Happy Fishing to All this season!!!!

I am looking to come up next Saturday and on the 25th of March so save some eye's for me. Quick question what rod length and type of line works best when wading and do you prefer spider line or braided, mono etc... and your leader length what works best?

Just getting a discussion started and if those who fish the maumee on a regular could share some tips.


----------



## kprice

6 foot 6 or 7 foot, I prefer MH but M will also work. 10 # fireline works really good

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

The first one was brought to M.T. today. It was about a 20" resident hen though.


----------



## Jmsteele187

You can even get away with a ML rod, just make sure you have a nice fast action tip. 10- 20# braid with a mono leader of a lower pound test than your main line. As far as leader length, I always tie up a bunch of different lengths from 18" to 30".


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ

I seen a couple guys getting ready at the fort to fish. One guy had just canvass waders  Heck of a lot tougher than I am. That water is cold man. River level looked pretty good. Came down enough to fish for sure.


----------



## fisherboy

& some guy caught 2 at Buttonwood. But I am still going ice fishing for a couple more days. The walleyes will have to wait, the ice won't.


----------



## yonderfishin

There is a certain way to time your casts when you have people to both sides of you. You make eye contact with the ones closest to you when you can but basically you wait until the guy downstream casts and then you cast then the upstream guys cast theirs. This times it so that you are less likely to get tangled or cross lines. What makes me so mad is there is always a few yahoos who dont care and they are just out there swingin away without a care.But when there are that many fishing so close Im about ready to call it a bust and go home anyway.


----------



## CatchBigFish84

rutnut245 said:


> The first one was brought to M.T. today. It was about a 20" resident hen though.


How do you know if its a lake walleye or a resident walleye ?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Usually the color of the fish is a good indicator. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CatchBigFish84

fisherboy said:


> & some guy caught 2 at Buttonwood.


Did you see that personally ?


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Just got back from fishing buttonwood. In an hour of fishing I saw three caught.i personally had two on that got off and landed one that was snagged in the head. Most guys walking out had one or two fish.


----------



## 9Left

Pics please


----------



## Sarge189

Anybody sharing pics and what size fish were caught today?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## loomis82

My father saw a couple walleyes on stringers today on his daily river walk... called me to let me know, but doesnt do me much good as I'm having knee surgery. Good luck to all as I have my hopes up to maybe get a trip in if surgery goes well. Be safe!


----------



## Fishguy777

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

I guess i'm the first with proof  My buddy was the other fella who caught two in his first 30-45 mins then nothing after that. Lucky Dog! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishguy777

Nwohiofisherman, you were to my right. I was on the bank having a smoke when you got that eye in the back of the head.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sarge189

Nice, its time to hit the road I should be up one day this week or at least by next weekend.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Is anyone headed out tomorrow morning?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

I will most likely be out in the morning before church. Thinking buttonwood, anyone else?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'll be out in the morning. I need to get a fishing license though, I might have to run to Walmart or Meijer to tonight so I don't have to deal with the crowd at Maumee tackle.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Sasamafras said:


> I will most likely be out in the morning before church. Thinking buttonwood, anyone else?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I can meet up with you if you want. What time?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

Jmsteele187 said:


> I can meet up with you if you want. What time?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will be there for first cast right around 8 with daylight savings. You can buy your license online you know. Pm me if your coming!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeguy19

Ill try the sandusky again see if ill have any luck


----------



## 9Left

way to go fishguy777!!!


----------



## jonlpeck922

Seen 4 come out of the sandusky today. In about two hours. They are here guys. Cant wait till tomorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Fishguy777 said:


> Nwohiofisherman, you were to my right. I was on the bank having a smoke when you got that eye in the back of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was me. I was very surprised to see those fish caught. I'm gonna try again in morning at bwood. I'll post with results


----------



## fisherboy

Still ice fishing but getting edgy about the WE.


----------



## Fishguy777

Yeah, tried a few different colors. I got mine on a black & orange floater with a darker orange body with green speckle and lighter orange tail. Read that walleye only see orange and red...any truth to that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

Fishguy777 said:


> Yeah, tried a few different colors. I got mine on a black & orange floater with a darker orange body with green speckle and lighter orange tail. Read that walleye only see orange and red...any truth to that?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not that i am aware of but I Have and have seen plenty caught on chartreuse/yellow. I will be chasing them in the morning at buttonwood with all the colors I have!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

I'll probably see you out there sasa


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Sasamafras said:


> Not that i am aware of but I Have and have seen plenty caught on chartreuse/yellow. I will be chasing them in the morning at buttonwood with all the colors I have!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With all the commotion down at Buttonwood, I think I might make my way down there instead of Orleans. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

Fishguy777 said:


> Yeah, tried a few different colors. I got mine on a black & orange floater with a darker orange body with green speckle and lighter orange tail. Read that walleye only see orange and red...any truth to that?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Walleye can see most of the colors we can, but they can only see certain colors at certain times of day. There is only one color they see all the time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

and what color is that. help us newbie out so we can catch a few


----------



## tmorrow

jonlpeck922 said:


> Seen 4 come out of the sandusky today. In about two hours. They are here guys. Cant wait till tomorrow.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Two of those were from me. Good luck today Jon.


----------



## PARK92

i went to buttonwood yesterday amd was in the water fo about two minutes and discovered that my waders were leaking. i got out pretty quick that waters to cold for the boys to handle


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Fished buttonwood for 2 hours and snagged 2 one just outside the mouth. Only saw a couple on stringers and none caught besides mine.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I was out at buttonwood too. I saw 2 fish caught (I'm not sure if they were snagged or not) and another that was snagged. While I there, I had one on but only for a few seconds. The young guy next to me seemed to get a bit excited when he saw my rod tip bouncing. Nothing else the rest of the time I was there. I went over to Orleans and had another fish on, but it threw the hook when it was about 15ft away. It was a bit of a bummer that the fish got off, but all in all a good day fishing. I did find a couple small leaks in my waders though.

I even saw a couple guys cruising by bluegrass in a canoe.

Oh yeah, that color is the strongest in the spectrum.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras

Jmsteele187 said:


> I was out at buttonwood too. I saw 2 fish caught (I'm not sure if they were snagged or not) and another that was snagged. While I there, I had one on but only for a few seconds. The young guy next to me seemed to get a bit excited when he saw my rod tip bouncing. Nothing else the rest of the time I was there. I went over to Orleans and had another fish on, but it threw the hook when it was about 15ft away. It was a bit of a bummer that the fish got off, but all in all a good day fishing. I did find a couple small leaks in my waders though.
> 
> I even saw a couple guys cruising by bluegrass in a canoe.
> 
> Oh yeah, that color is the strongest in the spectrum.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great to meet you out there, sorry we fished the hole with snags and no fish, sucks you lost one at Orleans. I can confirm the two caught as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

One of the snagged walleyes I caught.


----------



## Archery Patriot

That pic gets me pumped for this year!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maumee_bowman

Jmsteele187 said:


> Walleye can see most of the colors we can, but they can only see certain colors at certain times of day. There is only one color they see all the time.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



this sounds like an old wives tale


----------



## Fishguy777

Got two today. One 27"









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

maumee_bowman said:


> this sounds like an old wives tale


Do a little reading and see for yourself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erie1

Are you sure you didn't just pull them out of the freezer from last year.....
Just kidding... can't wait to get up there. Going to rain tomorrow... that will hold me back a few days.


----------



## maumee_bowman

Jmsteele187 said:


> Do a little reading and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


just did they can see all colors they just see orange and yellow much easier


----------



## Jmsteele187

maumee_bowman said:


> just did they can see all colors they just see orange and yellow much easier


Red, orange, yellow and green are the easiest colors for walleye to see. However, light penetration and water conditions play a big part. As you progress through the day, light penetration changes in the water. In turn, this effects what colors the walleye can see during different parts of the day. Reds, oranges and yellows can be seen most easily by walleye during the brightest hours of the day and blues and greens during lower light hours. Throw in dingy water conditions and it only adds to the changes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jphilb

is the water temp likely to go back down with the cold weather this week


----------



## big ugly stick

anybody think the river will be fishable tomorrow morning. i'm contemplating kayaking out to fort meigs in the morning


----------



## 9Left

big ugly stick said:


> anybody think the river will be fishable tomorrow morning. i'm contemplating kayaking out to fort meigs in the morning


...If they got anywhere near the rain up there that we got today in southern Ohio..i dont think it would be a good day to fish


----------



## Archery Patriot

Why do you wanna kayak out there and fish.... That's a bad bad idea!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boathead241

easy big fella spring is early this year and the eyes are staging but i think april is the month this year. google maumee river and find a site that will tell you.


----------



## Boathead241

where is buttonwood? i live in alliance and if i'm going to drive up i need to kbow where ia am going


----------



## Jmsteele187

Boathead241 said:


> where is buttonwood? i live in alliance and if i'm going to drive up i need to kbow where ia am going


Off of rout 65 in perrysburg.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big ugly stick

Archery Patriot said:


> Why do you wanna kayak out there and fish.... That's a bad bad idea!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


the water level is to high to cross that bay with out getting wet and its trespassing to walk all the way around so its easiest to just kayak across the bay and fish that other side. im not going out into the river with the kayak just crossing the bay


----------



## sdkohio

Buttonwood is at SR 65 and Hull Prairie Rd


----------



## Capt. Crude

Just be careful dude that water will be close to 584 tomorrow.. Not sure how much of that isle/peninsula will be above water if the water keeps rising


----------



## Archery Patriot

Yea! That water is no joke! Be safe!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maumee_bowman

Jmsteele187 said:


> Red, orange, yellow and green are the easiest colors for walleye to see. However, light penetration and water conditions play a big part. As you progress through the day, light penetration changes in the water. In turn, this effects what colors the walleye can see during different parts of the day. Reds, oranges and yellows can be seen most easily by walleye during the brightest hours of the day and blues and greens during lower light hours. Throw in dingy water conditions and it only adds to the changes.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


u said they could only see 1 color at all times, thats not true


----------



## Jmsteele187

Yes, that one color is purple. It's the strongest color in the light spectrum and they can see it any time of the day. It is however one of the more difficult colors for them to see, but they can still see it throughout the whole day, nonetheless.

That doesn't mean they can't see other colors during the day as well. It's just the one color they can see no matter what time of day it is.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maumee_bowman

Jmsteele187 said:


> Yes, that one color is purple. It's the strongest color in the light spectrum and they can see it any time of the day. It is however one of the more difficult colors for them to see, but they can still see it throughout the whole day, nonetheless.
> 
> That doesn't mean they can't see other colors during the day as well. It's just the one color they can see no matter what time of day it is.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


this isnt true, they can see all colors at at times just some better than others at certain water and light conditions, but at all times they can see all colors. colors just dont become invisible to them at certain times


----------



## nooffseason

You guys must read a whole lot of internet articles, books, lab experiments, etc to be so dang confident in the colors walleye see. Are you guys lab technicians or what?

Color of bait is probably the last factor I care about when trying to coax a walleye to bite. LOCATION and SIZE/SPEED of presentation is much much more important.


----------



## big ugly stick

went 0-1 today at ft meigs. slow morning for sure this morning. had 2 tails come out of the water right next to me and looked like it had the white tip on the end and i didnt think suckers were there quite yet. 

does anybody know why "perrysburg division of water rescue" had 3 boats going up and down the river all morning?! they would go real slow up until they get like 5 ft from where i was casting and just gun up to bluegrass. I have a great amount of patience and im not one of the a$$holes that flings lead at the boats but on the 6th pass in an hour and a half time frame those yellow helmets they had on while standing there doing absolutely nothing were really starting to look more and more like targets... not a single person looked like they were trying to do some kind of science or anything. just driving around right where im trying to cast non stop....


----------



## Archery Patriot

They were prolly training!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter

"training".... or in other words just out burning up fuel at the expense of the tax payer lol


----------



## Jmsteele187

maumee_bowman said:


> this isnt true, they can see all colors at at times just some better than others at certain water and light conditions, but at all times they can see all colors. colors just dont become invisible to them at certain times


Believe what you want man, there are plenty of articles and studies out there that I took my info from.

@ nooffseason, I do read quite a bit of books, studies and articles on a lot of different fish. The more you know about what you're fishing for, the better your chance of catching them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

Back on topic please.


----------



## Fishguy777

Looking forward to this weekend. Hopefully fishable water levels.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

419deerhunter said:


> "training".... or in other words just out burning up fuel at the expense of the tax payer lol


Thats the goverment for you.


----------



## Archery Patriot

At the expense of the tax payer?? I guess you'd rather have someone untrained if they gotta rescue someone! I willing to bet they're one of those tax payers too !! Lmao


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot

Anyone do any fishing today?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

I drove by only a couple guys out. Water is up quite a bit to fast for me even at Orleans. Once the water goes down the fishing should be good.


----------



## Sheehan

How high is water with rain


----------



## Sheehan

What is the water temp. Now


----------



## mlayers

water is 584 ft normal water height is 580 and the temp is 41.3


----------



## 21579

Looks like it will crest tomorrow around 585. Should start seeing a push a fish* by* friday.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'm hoping it won't be back on its way up by Sunday. I lost a couple this past Sunday and its got me aching to get back out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ

The river looked high, fast and muddy on my way home from work. Hopefully no more rain this week and it may be good by weekend. Mid 40s by 
End of week. Might have to get down there and give it a whirl.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Anyone see if the high water washed that tree off of the shores of orleans access? Just curious and i didnt have a chance to check out the river. Thanks


----------



## Flathead76

Capt. Crude said:


> Anyone see if the high water washed that tree off of the shores of orleans access? Just curious and i didnt have a chance to check out the river. Thanks


Its was still there as of this afternoon.


----------



## wave warrior

10 day forecast isn't in our favor, cold temps and rain


----------



## fisherboy

The 2 trees were there at 3:00


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Capt. Crude said:


> Anyone see if the high water washed that tree off of the shores of orleans access? Just curious and i didnt have a chance to check out the river. Thanks


It is still there. But it looks like part of it broke off. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capt. Crude

Looks like it will be there awhile water has dropped about a foot and a half since peaking at 585...


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Capt. Crude said:


> Looks like it will be there awhile water has dropped about a foot and a half since peaking at 585...


Is that feet or inches?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63

Haven't seen these trees but the downed tree at white street sat there for at least two or three years. 585 is in feet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> Is that feet or inches?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As in feet above sea level, not feet above normal.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

MuskieDan said:


> As in feet above sea level, not feet above normal.


Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mortifero

tried orleans park this morning with no luck, didnt see anyone else catch either...was probably about 15 ppl there at sunrise...water temps are down to about 38.5 now...not good


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

i know it's a mouth guard, but I thought it was funny to see an orange piece of plastic. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Fished buttonwood saw no fish caught or on stringers. Then I fished Orleans and saw a boat pull two out in about 20 minutes then nothing after that. Water is still kinda high be safe


----------



## midoh39

I'll be up there tomorrow, not expecting much but it's better than sitting in the dorms


----------



## CaptainSteve

I plan on going out tommorow, happy sunday alls


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Fished out of Cullen park for an hour before I got too cold. I didn't bring the right amount of cold weather gear. All I caught was a dead sheepshead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erie1

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> Fished out of Cullen park for an hour before I got too cold. I didn't bring the right amount of cold weather gear. All I caught was a dead sheepshead.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My son did you one better. He went up river and fished about 2 hours and got 1 Sucker. Said the cold weather was enough to make him back off for another week or so.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

I saw a lot of seagulls hanging around Cullens. So I knew there was some fish there. I'm just glad I caught something, even if it was a dead sheepshead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Erie1 said:


> My son did you one better. He went up river and fished about 2 hours and got 1 Sucker. Said the cold weather was enough to make him back off for another week or so.


I said the same thing about the cold. Congrats on the Sucker. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Caught 1 legal one snagged and lost a couple others at buttonwood 1/2 oz with three foot leader pink jig fire tiger tail


----------



## midoh39

I got one short legal and lost another. Saw a few caught and some on stringers. Btw towpath


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

Nwohiofisherman said:


> Caught 1 legal one snagged and lost a couple others at buttonwood 1/2 oz with three foot leader pink jig fire tiger tail


You just proved my five year olds theory, walleyes like the color pink. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spillway

The water level is dropping. Does anyone want to guess how long will it take to clear up to have 18"-24" visibility?


----------



## Carpman

The maumee never has 18"-24" of vis in the spring......


----------



## rutnut245

You'ld be lucky to get 2"-4" and that would be at about 580 f.a.s.l or less. That's why it's known as the muddy Maumee.After a prolonged period of low water you might see 12"-16" but 24" would be pretty rare.


----------



## Fishguy777

Hey rutnut, thanks for the tips for Fremont. Landed a nice 25' jack around 6lbs and lost another about 10 feet away. Snagged two as well. Not bad for a late start.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpCommander

Spillway said:


> The water level is dropping. Does anyone want to guess how long will it take to clear up to have 18"-24" visibility?


This made me laugh so hard I spit pop on my keyboard!

Ill take a guess...never. Dont think Ive ever seen it clear for 24". Maybe 12" or so but thats a stretch. 

Looks like its gonna be awhile before its worth driving for


----------



## 9Left

CarpCommander said:


> This made me laugh so hard I spit pop on my keyboard!
> 
> Ill take a guess...never. Dont think Ive ever seen it clear for 24". Maybe 12" or so but thats a stretch.
> 
> Looks like its gonna be awhile before its worth driving for


...yup....weather forecast sux...probably at least a couple weeks before the 3 hour drive could be justified


----------



## wave warrior

was hoping to make the drive a week from today(fishing buddy has vacation then) but this rain and cold temps arent helping!! high muddy cold water=YUK! hope the pattern changes in a couple days but not counting on it. guess i dont mind the cold if the fish are there, many times we have fished alone for the most part and got our fish, just took alot longer...i will just keep my fingers crossed and watch the reports and weather and decide sunday morning if its worth the drive yet


----------



## 21579

Fished yesterday from sunrise till 11. Snagged 1 on the point across from the Fort. Didn't see anyone else with any. Saw 2 others snagged. Freakin cold. That water needs to warm up quite a bit...............


----------



## larry2473

Might try it this then I might not


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erie1

CarpCommander said:


> This made me laugh so hard I spit pop on my keyboard!
> 
> Ill take a guess...never. Dont think Ive ever seen it clear for 24". Maybe 12" or so but thats a stretch.
> 
> Looks like its gonna be awhile before its worth driving for


I hunt ducks in the Maumee Bay... We are at the bottom of the poop shoot here as fare as mud go's. In the fall when the temp. is below 30 for a few days the bay is so clear you can the bottom 3 ft. down. We can see the anchor on the bottom. It would be nice if it was that way year around. As soon the temp. gets above 35 all the mud starts moving down river again.
You'll never see the water that clear for the Walleye Run:B


----------



## midoh39

The only time I have ever seen the river kind of clear was during the white bass run at the end of May. Other than that it's always been chocolate milk


----------

